# Not golden problem but a problem none the less



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Get rid of anything but birds and the avery bumpers (I'm assuming the black & white ones -- which I am not a fan of). Don't give the dog a choice.
Take-hold-give is necessary training whether you plan to FF or not.
It's problems like these that convince people to FF their dogs.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I hate Avery bumpers. For a variety of reasons. Go to canvas and birds. *You really do not want a 4 mo. old pup refusing to retrieve.* You can FF later with the Avery but I do not use them in water. Causing them to swallow to much water. I will use them on land for mouth habits. Point is the pup needs to love retrieving right now and foster that as much as you can. Pup is too young to be forcing.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you I thought he was too young to force fetch too. He loves his birds and will go until the cows come home. I just dont have the $$ to keep getting birds. 

Yes I have black/white, white orange and black avery bumpers. Both Prada and BaWaaJige do great with these bumpers. I did have to switch to cloth ones this winter for BaWaaJige the avery got too hard and he didnt like.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Use the birds frozen so they cannot get mushed and mucked up. If you take care of training birds and put them back in a paper bag (like a lunch bag) before returning to the freezer they will last a LONG time. I have a couple of birds that have been with me so long they are now quite light due to freeze-drying! Evven pigeons and chukars will last a while if you keep them frozen.


----------

